# DCWC 14 Field / 14 Hunter Field / 14 Animal targets Archery shoot Aug. 15th



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

DCWC 14 Field / 14 Hunter Field / 14 Animal targets Archery shoot Aug. 15th 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Durham Co. Wildlife Club in Morrisville, NC is hosting a NFAA 14 Field / 14 Hunter / 14 Animal targets Field Archery shoot Saturday, August 15.

$10 registration fee
All are welcome
Come on out and shoot with us. Have some fun!
Lunch will be available. Lots of cold drinks

10 am start time - You can start earlier if you can get a group of three together to go around the course.

This will be the last NCFAA / NFAA Quailifier Shoot for the August 22 & 23 NCFAA/ NFAA state outdoor Field Archery Championship at Yadkin Field Archery.

For more information go to www.dcwc.net 
or call me Joe Rozmus at (919) 606-5692


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Just a reminder to all NCFAA members - as Joe said, this is your last chance to qualify for the NFAA/NCFAA Start Tournament on Sat. 8/22 & Sun. 8/23 at the MooTel (Yadkin Field Archery).

Since we're planning to shoot Field, Hunter, & Animal Jarlicker has put the call out to club members to volunteer to cook on sight instead on going into town for a meal.

OF COURSE, even if you're not an NCFAA nor NFAA member, everyone is welcomed to come shoot at both DCWC and the NCFAA tournament.

So you FL "rookies" come on up to NC. And that goes as well for the MD, SC & VA guys and gals. And of course those "famous" WV couples are invited as well. Who knows, might even get some chewies to come shoot with us. I know there will be one or more at DCWC this afternoon. :shade:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Sorry Lee and Joe...won't be making this one. I'll be sure and visit long about March or April next spring though. ...Just can't take the hotter than hell weather you guys have down that way.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*I'l be there*

One request, other than a perfect score, is for cooler weather. Ron-come on down and boil with the rest of us:wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just a reminder to all NCFAA members - as Joe said, this is your last chance to qualify for the NFAA/NCFAA Start Tournament on Sat. 8/22 & Sun. 8/23 at the MooTel (Yadkin Field Archery).
> 
> Since we're planning to shoot Field, Hunter, & Animal Jarlicker has put the call out to club members to volunteer to cook on sight instead on going into town for a meal.
> 
> ...




```

```
i hear 'ya.... i didn't do myself any justice last year, but i still have goals to be set in NC record book.... _out-of-state _BHFS _guest_ champ ; and high score overall champ; ......... hmmmm...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> i hear 'ya.... i didn't do myself any justice last year, but i still have goals to be set in NC record book.... _out-of-state _BHFS _guest_ champ ; and high score overall champ; ......... hmmmm...


You make me


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Lee looks like we finally after all these years got one of the guys to shoot the Left handed, barefooted, overtraveled, b class division. Call the awards person get that sucker mounted.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

jarlicker said:


> Lee looks like we finally after all these years got one of the guys to shoot the Left handed, barefooted, overtraveled, b class division. Call the awards person get that sucker mounted.



you guys got an award for everything.. 
It's bound to be a tight race for sure, 
All those voices.....


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*well... if the shoe used to fit...*



jarlicker said:


> Lee looks like we finally after all these years got one of the guys to shoot the Left handed, barefooted, overtraveled, b class division. Call the awards person get that sucker mounted.




```

```
:chortle::chortle:.. gee.. and all this time i didn't think i had any credentials 

to produce when challenged....


----------



## jtmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

sounds nice


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Sounds like we are going to get a nice break from this hot as hell weather for this weekend. Should be a good time.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> Sounds like we are going to get a nice break from this hot as hell weather for this weekend. Should be a good time.


Duram is the 3rd gate of hell so its always hot there!!! Dont tepmt us with these lies!!!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

How about Hambergers and ice cream, then?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> How about Hambergers and ice cream, then?


Good enough for me...I'll be toting the recurve to fling with Saturday (longish story)...how many point you going to spot me...???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Good enough for me...I'll be toting the recurve to fling with Saturday (longish story)...how many point you going to spot me...???


Well that's one way to finish first in your class - be the only one shooting in that class. :shade:

Now there are several items that you said you would bring me this weekend - remember what they are?


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Looks like I got a couple of more chewies coming out to the shindig on Saturday. DonJon and DeuceWeaver and his son are going to join us. Seems like 3D is not as much fun as it used to be!!! 
Time for a roll call. Who is coming? 

:teeth:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> Looks like I got a couple of more chewies coming out to the shindig on Saturday. DonJon and DeuceWeaver and his son are going to join us. Seems like 3D is not as much fun as it used to be!!!
> Time for a roll call. Who is coming?
> 
> :teeth:


Good news: More chewies coming out, just hope everyone understands that "we" Field folks aren't trying to steal anyone away from their game - there's room for everyone. :shade:

Not sure about Sat., but Prag Jr. is planning to make a "guest" appearance on Thu. Maybe a little prodding will get her to come back on Sat. :smile:

Hamburgers and ice cream - Jarlicker said it, so I'm counting on it.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

There is no CCAA shoot this weekend, so you should be able to draw some 3D'ers.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I would love to make it up but we are hosting a shoot this weekend on both days. We're having a Bowhunters Challenge to get folks ready for the upcoming season. We are also collecting unused equipment and money to be sent overseas so our troops can start an archery club on base. They already have the spot, they just need the gear. Everything we collect gets sent over and every $300 we collect buys a new Mission UX2 bow with sight and rest, ready to go.

I didn't mean to hijack the thread. Hope you guys have a great turnout.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well that's one way to finish first in your class - be the only one shooting in that class. :shade:
> 
> Now there are several items that you said you would bring me this weekend - remember what they are?


I may not get there until late now (soccer is starting already), but I will be toting 2 poston v-bars, 1 jojan multifletcher, and something else, but I can't remember what...:wink::tongue::darkbeer:

Having a real issue with the compound, but don't want to stop shooting and hanging out with you guys while I work through it. It ain't about winning for me, you should know that, I don't even take awards usually...

What are you supposed to be bringing me...???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

nccrutch said:


> There is no CCAA shoot this weekend, so you should be able to draw some 3D'ers.


Hopefully they will see the posts in the SE Region forum and the NC forum. Help spread the word.



Spoon13 said:


> I would love to make it up but we are hosting a shoot this weekend on both days. We're having a Bowhunters Challenge to get folks ready for the upcoming season. We are also collecting unused equipment and money to be sent overseas so our troops can start an archery club on base. They already have the spot, they just need the gear. Everything we collect gets sent over and every $300 we collect buys a new Mission UX2 bow with sight and rest, ready to go.
> 
> I didn't mean to hijack the thread. Hope you guys have a great turnout.


Thanks Matt and hoping for a good turn out for you guys as well.



psargeant said:


> I may not get there until late now (soccer is starting already), but I will be toting 2 poston v-bars, 1 jojan multifletcher, and something else, but I can't remember what...:wink::tongue::darkbeer:
> 
> Having a real issue with the compound, but don't want to stop shooting and hanging out with you guys while I work through it. It ain't about winning for me, you should know that, I don't even take awards usually...
> 
> What are you supposed to be bringing me...???


That "something else", bring the others for Mile's etc. as well unless you've already distributed them.

And what I'm bringing you is in the "toaster".


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

O/K the main question for the shoot tommorrow is how many chewies can shoot the entire course of all 42 targets. Plus, practice arrows. Eat lots of burgers then challange treaton to an ice cream sundae smackdown.
Then walk through the club gate under their own power before dark.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> O/K the main question for the shoot tommorrow is how many chewies can shoot the entire course of all 42 targets. Plus, practice arrows. Eat lots of burgers then challange treaton to an ice cream sundae smackdown.
> Then walk through the club gate under their own power before dark.




What's the over/under??


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> What's the over/under??




```

```
exactly.. what _was_...:smile:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, we had a good turn out and lots of fun, BUT the day started out on a really sad note.

Jarlicker & I got there early and headed to the club house. Jarlicker manned the kitchen sink washing the bottles and cans that had been left in the coolers from the last shoot while I went outside washed the coolers. Each time I brought a cooler back in I noticed that Jarlicker was really making a mess on the floor - he was standing in water. I went to the other side of the kitchen to retrieve the mop to clean the floor up and noticed there was a awful lot of "cloudy" water on the floor in front of the freezer. The same freezer that Jarlicker had filled with ice and ice cream on Friday night.

When I opened the freezer door, I discovered that we had about the equivalent if 1.5 bags of ice left from 6. :mg: Needless to say, "ice cream sundaes" were no longer on the menu. :sad:

More on the "good" aspects of the day, a little later - got a over 900 emails to catch up on this morning.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

We had a really great group of fun people show up to the shoot. We all had a blast.

Lets just say Loneeagle is going to have much better shooting days the rest of her shooting "Career". Lets just say the practice range was real hard on her. The scope - bubble on her sight got all jack up from some reason. Jarlicker to the rescue ( ya I know Scary thought). I was loneeagles personal marks computer for 14 targets. After releveling her sight her marks were crazy.
Being the master of chasing my own tail on a field range. I was able to keep her close until we could get some decent enough marks to run on the 'puter.
Lets just say I was amazed that we both hung in there.LOL. Lone eagle still managed a respectable 494. Some how ole jarlicker managed to shoot his personal best score of 549. Missed the next to last arrow for my first 550.But, still had my first 549. Can you say yaa Baby. Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!

Was thrill to have several old friends attend and had 4 youth shooters giving it their all. I think I may have witnessed a future Oreo Eating Champion in the making. I traded secret munchy hiding places with the youngins. 

And Yes every chewy fnished the entire course today and got out of Dodge City quickly while the getting was good. LOL


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Good luck charm*



jarlicker said:


> We had a really great group of fun people show up to the shoot. We all had a blast.
> 
> Lets just say Loneeagle is going to have much better shooting days the rest of her shooting "Career". Lets just say the practice range was real hard on her. The scope - bubble on her sight got all jack up from some reason. Jarlicker to the rescue ( ya I know Scary thought). I was loneeagles personal marks computer for 14 targets. After releveling her sight her marks were crazy.
> Being the master of chasing my own tail on a field range. I was able to keep her close until we could get some decent enough marks to run on the 'puter.
> ...


Jarlicker was great. He did a lot of fixin on my bow and helped me all the way thru the course and still SHOT HIS PB. Way to go, Jarlicker!!! What can I say? I must be your good luck charm, troubles and all:wink:


----------

